

MS completed first test trials of a wearable that can help the blind navigate - tapper82
http://www.dailytech.com/Blind+Microsoft+Director+Offers+Bold+New+Vision+w+Help+From+Father+of+MultiTouch/article36846.htm

======
tapper82
As a blind person my self this is really exciting! I never thought that i wood
want a windows phone having all ways used android since gingerbread.

